# fell off!!



## macast (Jun 27, 2012)

*sneaks into WLG room rather sheepishly*

hi guys *waves*

I fell off the wagon and put on a huge amount of weight after my gallbladder operation..... I'm still having tests at the hospital and now waiting for my latest biopsy result from my duodenum..... but I want to get back to recording my weight again

I won't record here until I get back to the weight I was last in the WLG (when I find it)  

anyway.... last week I started on Metformin and I lost 3lbs .... not sure if that was me or the metformin that should get the glory LOL


----------



## lucy123 (Jun 27, 2012)

macast said:


> *sneaks into WLG room rather sheepishly*
> 
> hi guys *waves*
> 
> ...





HI Macast,

So lovely to see you back with us - and sorry you are having a tough time. Had my gall bladder removed in 2006 and was so sick at the time.

So the weight has gone on - there you have said it. Now get a big thick pencil and draw a line under it - thats the past.

Think of this as a completely new start. I did this earlier this year and started totally afresh and started recording my loss from the start again, so go ahead and add your wonderful 3lb loss to our current total and be proud of it - thats a terrific start. Are you going to post every Wednesday now - but please pop in each day to both give and receive support along the way.


----------



## macast (Jun 27, 2012)

hi Lucy... thanks for the welcome back 

my weigh-in day is always on a Monday.... my thoughts on that being that I can be really 'good' all week but the weekend I usually put some back on if I go over to see Mike so Monday seems like a fairer picture of what is happening with weight.

I'll try to come in every Monday and.... hopefully.... other days too

good to be back


----------



## Emmal31 (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi Macast,

It's good to see you back in the WLG 

I think we all fall off the wagon from time to time I know I did last year. I had put on 3 stone during my pregnancy with my little girl and I managed to lose all the weight plus a bit more by last year and then I stopped dieting got into bad habbits again and put on 1 Stone over a fairly short amount of time I gave myself a right telling off and started this diet and have now lost that stone and I am looking to lose a bit more now. 

A 3lb weight loss is a brilliant start to your diet so you should be really chuffed with yourself. I wish you all the success with your weight loss journey.


----------

